# Iphone gun/ bow mount



## JC507 (Oct 30, 2007)

One of the best mounts I found so far its the bow finger 2.0. Very versatile and solid. Worth the money imho. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## zachperry09 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll look into that, do you know of any for a gun, I'd like to have one for it as well


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

Just got back from the mathews retailer show, FireNock is making one for an Iphone. They have the software and all to turn your Iphone into an acuaul sight. It was a 4 or 5 pin sight but if you turned it down at like a 60 degree angle it was a pendelum. Pretty neet but I question the legality of it as well as the low light conditions.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

oneluckypops said:


> Just got back from the mathews retailer show, FireNock is making one for an Iphone. They have the software and all to turn your Iphone into an acuaul sight. It was a 4 or 5 pin sight but if you turned it down at like a 60 degree angle it was a pendelum. Pretty neet but I question the legality of it as well as the low light conditions.


Below is the link and v1.0 ability. 
http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=iBowSight
* * The iBowSight App will be available for purchase via the Apple iTunes App Store in the near future. The iBowSight App not only transforms the iPhone into a bow sight, by leveraging the iPhone’s advanced electronics and iOS 5, it is also a video camera which can film every shot and store them into the internal memory of the iPhone. The video will be recorded in 720p and 1080p when using the iPhone 4 and iPhone 4S respectively.
* * In v1.0 of iBowSight, the following features are available:
Sight ring can be size from 0.3” radius to an edge to edge radius of 2.1”
Sight ring’s can have up to 2.6 millions colors of choice
Sight ring can be micro adjust in an increment of 1/326”
Each pin size can be adjust from 0.012” radius to 0.240” radius
Each pin can have up to 2.6 millions colors of choice
Each pin can have its own shape beside a standard dot. At version 1.0 there is a total of 9 shapes to start.
One can add up to 7 pins to the sight
There is built in digital zoom from 1.0X base on internal optics to 4.0X in an increment of 0.01X
3rd axis adjustment to accommodate the most demanding and complicated sight set up
Built in water level for visual bow leveling
Sight level confirmation via ring color choices. i.e. One can set the ring color to be green (color A) when leveled and red (color B) when the bow is tilted. Thus one can look at the ring color change instead of the water level to confirm if the bow is leveled.
One can have the option to set the sight into an automatic pendulum sight when the bow is dropped below 45 degrees. This feature allows the best of both worlds. In pendulum mode, the choice of sight pin shape and color is totally independent from the original pins. However the reference position of the pendulum sight is still base on the 20 yard pin. Therefore setting the pins in use are critical for the pendulum sight options to function properly
up to 20,000 storable profiles, (each profile also bow, arrow, arrow length, point weight, and other parameters settings)
Operaional indicators (mini icons to show on active screen which optiions are active


----------



## zachperry09 (Aug 23, 2010)

That's pretty awesome, but has anyone seen one for a shotgun mount? I'm going to figure out a way for mounting it to the bow, but my primary concern was t my shot go. To film ducks being shot


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll try and post the bow mount one I made using a Otterbox. Would be easy to make a gun mount for most shotguns. I was thinking about making a mount this week for a goose hunt we have in NJ this saturday.


















I have since removed the belt clip from the case and mounted directly to the case. I think using a wider piece of flat stock you maybe able to remove your endcap in the mag tube and slide the mount in then thread the cap right back on would work on alot of pump and auto guns.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

RichJ said:


> I'll try and post the bow mount one I made using a Otterbox. Would be easy to make a gun mount for most shotguns. I was thinking about making a mount this week for a goose hunt we have in NJ this saturday.
> I have since removed the belt clip from the case and mounted directly to the case. I think using a wider piece of flat stock you maybe able to remove your endcap in the mag tube and slide the mount in then thread the cap right back on would work on alot of pump and auto guns.


Nice approach, as long as you do not need that +/- 0.003" consistency mounting every time as a bow sight mount like I do. For just videoing, it is a cheap and simple approach, nicely done.
below is what it looked like on a craze with my new ceramic based AeroRest.


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

Whoa!!


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Now that is BADAZZ! Who makes that?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

RichJ said:


> Now that is BADAZZ! Who makes that?


If you are asking about the iBowSight and AeroRest, me, Firenock


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

The iBowSight.. where can I get info on it?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=iBowSight


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

i cant seem to find the pricing for this on the webstore.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

It is not ready, therefore the price is not there yet! The black frame is $99.o5 and camo is $109.95. App itself is $99.95 at the iTune app store.
below are some of the actual screen shot for the iTune store


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

I see you have a few dealers in my are. Will any of them have a sample? I'd like to check it out before dropping $200. The mount looks like a great design.. The $99 app is a hard bullet to bite. Not saying it isn't worth every penny though.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Firenock said:


> It is not ready, therefore the price is not there yet! The black frame is $99.o5 and camo is $109.95. App itself is $99.95 at the iTune app store.
> below are some of the actual screen shot for the iTune store


I dont see why you wouldn't include the app in the price of the mount?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smtt126 (Apr 12, 2011)

will you make the switch to droid as well? or is this apple only?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

smtt126 said:


> will you make the switch to droid as well? or is this apple only?


due to hardware and the display, not to mention the SDK (software development kit), it is going to be apple only.


----------



## smtt126 (Apr 12, 2011)

is that a permanent decision or just a right now thing don't know what you just said im computer illiterate


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Most probably a permeant decision as there are just too many form factor and variable in Android OS.


----------



## smtt126 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats a shame i love the idea but hate apple. sorry man. and what happens if the buck of a lifetime is in your sight and buzzzzz buzzzz you get a text message? not trying to bash just curious as to what the program would do? i know most of my apps on my droid get overided by calls or texts.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

That is not even an remotely issue with iMessgae on iOS5.01, the message will just go roll on the very top, it will not even bother you at all. We tested that when I am at the Mathews Show! It is very nice with iPhone. As for phone call, you can go into airplane mode, or use siri on voice answer with your booth tooth headset.
I have my nephew text me a test with today's date on it and below is the screen shot of what happens. Isn't that nice!


----------



## montana_wild (Feb 7, 2011)

I am laughing right now. Really? An iPhone bowsight? Is your bow sight not good enough already? I understand using it as a camera to film hunts, but not a bowsight.


----------



## jalee37190 (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the idea but have a few concerns.
1. Battery life is one the new ios5 sucks the hell out of your battery.

2. When iPhones get a little use in them the little ball that makes the screen flip sticks so that could be trouble when it is in pendulum mode.

3. When it gets the least bit dark or cloudy out you can't see squat threw the camera.

4. After removing and replacing the phone in the mount you think there would be some wear that would cause a little movement.

5. When it rains your screwed.

Will the app be for one device only or will it be like others and you can use it on up to 5 devices?

I am not nocking your idea and plan. I think it is great I am just throwing out a few ideas for you to consider if you have not already.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

jalee37190 said:


> I love the idea but have a few concerns.
> 1. Battery life is one the new ios5 sucks the hell out of your battery.


at back ground mode, with 3 seconds on screen ready to shoot, it lasts all day, up to 15 hours


> 2. When iPhones get a little use in them the little ball that makes the screen flip sticks so that could be trouble when it is in pendulum mode.


I do not use the isonometer, I use the gyro as main with the isonometer as back up, iOS5, the API is very specific on how it is used reliably.



> 3. When it gets the least bit dark or cloudy out you can't see squat threw the camera.


with iPhone 4S, the 5 element camera and the 5 element lens, I can take picture of birthday party with just the candle light, did you actually tried it?



> 4. After removing and replacing the phone in the mount you think there would be some wear that would cause a little movement.


Why do you think the bracket cost $99.95 in black? It is built with 7000 series AL, and the claps are actually tempered so it hold it exactly the same even at different temperature, so for the first 1500 insertion the iPhone can be +/- 0.003" and it only takes 15 seconds to be on and off.



> 5. When it rains your screwed.


I have actually washed my iPhone (1) in washer in cold cotton cycle once (by accident, I forgot about it in my pull over, it is sort of funny when I open the washer the head phone wire is all tangled, the head phone is toasted though). My son end up using it as a iPod Touch after I for a 3GS. The red dot in it sure turns red to indicate the phone had been in the water. If you actually open the iPhone, the entire circuit is UL cure epoxy sealed, just like my Firenock. the only down side is the top head phone hole and the USB at the bottom, I plan to address them very soon with rain hold and USB boot!
Will the app be for one device only or will it be like others and you can use it on up to 5 devices?



> I am not nocking your idea and plan. I think it is great I am just throwing out a few ideas for you to consider if you have not already.


No, it is good, so I can answer question for those like yourself and just jun case I missed something, I need to address them before 2012 hunting season.


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

How close is the broadhead to the phone at full draw. It looks very close to the arrow. Cool idea.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

SlothShot said:


> How close is the broadhead to the phone at full draw. It looks very close to the arrow. Cool idea.


On the Mission CRZAE it is really close as the bow is so reflexed and there is not enough room on our prototype bracket to move it higher. Just with an adult bow, it is more than fine. it is totally fine, in the Helium, it is over 1.5" clearance.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Interesting...., no 3rd axis?* :wink:


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*3rd axis. sure iBowSight have that*

Sure do. below is the screen shot if you missed it! Set up select and actual setup window, you can also push up the water level if you like that kind of a set up.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Firenock said:


> Sure do. below is the screen shot if you missed it! Set up select and actual setup window, you can also push up the water level if you like that kind of a set up.



SWEET! Guess i did miss it, thanks.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*iBowSight video*

Below is the video I just made for iBowSight


----------



## JSimeon (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't see the video. I would like to check it out. 

Jamie


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

how about a link then

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj3zfHvbpfo


----------



## JSimeon (Nov 15, 2011)

Very very cool!!


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Cool, thanks for the video.*


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Firenock said:


> Below is the video I just made for iBowSight




*Did you have your iPhone dipped in AP Snow camo or is that a skin?*


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

it is a skin.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

A better video, take 2


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

Firenock said:


> due to hardware and the display, not to mention the SDK (software development kit), it is going to be apple only.


Give technology some time to meet consumer demand. Eventually it will be available for a couple of bucks and available for many phones.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

guckie said:


> Give technology some time to meet consumer demand. Eventually it will be available for a couple of bucks and available for many phones.


Cannot agree more. Time and market will tell.


----------



## mobuckhunter84 (Feb 15, 2010)

Love this. Looks like a great product. Maybe I missed it. When is or is this already available?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Honestly I want this. Just for the sake of messing around with it. I dont know how much Id use it hunting wise, but I think it would be kinda neat for shooting in my yard, and who knows, maybe it would make a good site haha. I want to put it on my backup bow now. I think I will when I can get some new mods, if I can, otherwise Ill have to buy another bow just to have a backup with a dl I can use haha.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

This looks very revolutionary. You seem to have addressed most issues. I assume subsequent improvements will be simple with app updates. I can tell you I have spent $200.00 on lots worse gear. Good luck with your venture. I look forward to the release date.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

The app as promised is on the Apple App store on the 24th December, 2011. Good and better news. After extensive sourcing, I am happy to inform you all that all screws on the AeroRest and iBowSight would be GR2 Titanium. No more rusty screw or shinny silver stainless that added weight. You should see the iBowSight bracket on Firenock Web Store by mid Feb, 2012, Black version first at $99.95 plus shipping (at our web store, the shipping to any where in US is always $5.00 for any size order)

As for the correction lens, I would not like to over promise. Base on current schedule, we should be looking at April/May time frame just to be safe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

That is just cool!! I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I'll stick with my spot Hogg hogg-it


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

buckman2591 said:


> I think I'll stick with my spot Hogg hogg-it


I would too if I just wanted a simple sight. But that video at 1080p, selectable pendulum and options of shooting solution base on angle and distance with one auto pin us hard to ignore.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Very cool...but $100 app + $100 mount + $400 phone....outta my range.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Skunkworkx said:


> Very cool...but $100 app + $100 mount + $400 phone....outta my range.
> Sent from my Droid


For those who paid a video mount, a video camera, a range finder, a bow sight, that would be way above that. yes, it is not for everyone, so is some nice camera equipment and cars.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

*I phone sight*

What a great idea. As any new innovation, there will be improvements I'm sure. For those hunters that already have an Iphone this is a cool sight. I am ready for an upgrade with my phone and have been looking at the Iphone 4. I will also get the app and play with the sight. I have several sights and change them routinely. Once a sight is sighted in taking out the sight screw and set screw, every sight can be put back on exactly where it was. So changing sights if it's raining or another reason is easy to do in the field. I'm sure a waterproofing option will be available soon anyway.


----------



## SIHUNTER (Jun 16, 2004)

Any thoughts on making this work with the iPod touch? My kids both have those and they have the same camera as the iPhone I believe.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

SIHUNTER said:


> Any thoughts on making this work with the iPod touch? My kids both have those and they have the same camera as the iPhone I believe.


Current iPod touch is CPU is only an A4 and the camera is not very good. May be when Gen5 iPod touch comes out this year with better electronics and camera. It is just the bracket that need to be changed, so not hard at all.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

As i already have the phone I am probably going to try this. Just a question on the lens. I currently use a 4x for 3D. Is the mag. on the lens programmable to a variety of magnification ratios?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

The correction lens will get the iPhone back to be about 1.1X optical, and the program have up to 4X digital, so it would be 4.4X is pushed to the max when all is said and done. The idea of profiles is to address this as the phone can accept as much profiles as there is memories. you can set it up in so many different profiles that will make your head spin. Each profiles can have pin set up, ring set up, pendulum set up, magnification set up, and name. So the possibilities is literally endless.


----------

